# Critique my APHA mare.



## karawenger (Jun 25, 2012)

This is my 4 y/o mare, she's standing a bit spread apart in the front in this pic, so overlook that part, but let me know what you think of her conformation. 
I know she isn't perfect, but I know next to nothing about judging conformation, so I'd love to hear your thoughts! Thanks! 
http://southbend.craigslist.org/grd/3083809426.html


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, welcome to the forum.


----------



## karawenger (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks! =)


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

Is this a mare you have already purchased or are thinking of purchasing? And is this photo current? If you actually want critiques, let me know. Otherwise I see nothing awful about her, she is marked very nicely, has a nice head on her and a kind eye, and I do like foundation breeding. God bless, Peg


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

She has a thick throat latch, a ewe neck, and her shoulder has a bit of a steep angle. Her Pasterns are nice, but she does have a long back and a long croup. Honestly, I don't like how she's put together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Her equine now ad says she's being used as a lesson horse. That would throw up a flag for me about her. I would want to know in what capacity she's being used for lessons. A four year old, with one year under saddle does not belong in the hands of a beginner IMO. I think she's cute and sounds like a sweet little horse but I would ask for details about how and for whom she is used as a lesson horse. I also think she is overpriced, but down in my area paints don't sell for that kind of money.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

She sounds as though she is a sweet, calm and nicely trained horse for her age. However, her conformation leaves a bit to be desired.

I like her head and her legs/pasterns/feet, seem pretty good. I don't like her neck, from what I see in the picture. She seems to have a straight shoulder. Her croup is incredibly steep. Probably will make a nice riding friend for years, but certainly not a mare who should ever be bred. 

Lizzie


----------



## karawenger (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm actually selling her. We are moving and she can't go along. 
I know she has a ewe neck, and is that something that I can help her out with? By working on collection etc? Anyway, here is her video, does it look like she struggles because of that? go ahead and critique away on her AND me! =)


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, I was holding back in my above answer but, based on what others said I guess it is ok to tell the truth. I don't like the way she is put together, or the way she moves. She appears to be too out of condition for all that you are asking her to do, which shows in how heavy she is breathing when you stop her for a moment. It is hard to tell but she may be just a little over at the knee, not bad, but maybe a little. I can't tell for sure but it appears you may be using a spur on her, I hope not, because as willing as she appears to be, they shouldn't be necesary. She does seem to be really well broke, however there is nothing I can see about her confirmation, pedigree, or even her training that make that pony worth $5000.00. I do like foundation pedigrees however she is so far removed away from any horse that actually did anything themselves, it'd barely count. She might make someone a nice first pony but what justifies the price? Sorry, but this is truely how I feel. Cute face, head, and markings, and nicely trained, thats about it. Good luck and God bless


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

OKP, I agree with you, now that I have seen the movies. She seems to have very laboured breathing after being worked. Out of condition or maybe a problem. Even though she does everything asked, it seems something is wrong in her way of going. Almost as though it's forced, uncomfortable and done only because she's a good girl. No spark to her. To me, she actually seems to be rather sad. 

Obviously someone has put a great deal of work into her, which is wonderful. This is unfortunately, the kind of good girl who could easily be abused and ridden too hard by some newby or kids, if the OP isn't _extremely_ careful about who purchases her. 

I probably haven't explained myself very well, but something - and I can't put my finger on it, just isn't right with her. 


Lizzie


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't see a ewe neck just an improperly developed one. She is an average looking horse that appears to be very calm & accepting. She is not a diaster in her confo by any means just average. Even where I am from, she is priced about $2500 too high. With her willing attitude & more training, she would make a good beginners' horse, seems to be a shortage of those. 

Posted via Mobile Device[/i]


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, read her asking price wrong! $2500 would be about right for that mare here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

That's odd. I could have sworn her asking price was $5,000 when this thread began. Now it's changed? Maybe I'm thinking of a different horse.

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

FF the craiglist ad still says $5000. The equine now ad says $2500.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks NdAppy. Thought I'd had too much coffee.

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol I had to go back and look too. I remembered it being 5k in the first ad.


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

Either one would be too high of a price for my area. I have wonderful, all tested homozygous tobiano, registered APHA, well bred, halter/ridable, showing and jumping and pretty much all around capabilities and my best babies are priced at $2500.00. I agree, the mare isn't aweful, however she also isn't anything special except for her willing nature & training, and she seems to be very out of condition at that. However if someone will pay you that price, more power to you, but I hope they really get what they are expecting. Good luck and God bless.


----------

